# Leaving Cert supervisors



## underwater pearl (25 Feb 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering how you would go about becoming a supervisor for the Junior and Leaving Cert exams, or else the person who assists students who are unable to write with their papers etc. Has anyone done this already? Must you already be a teacher/involved in the civil service? Are you required to attend a training session? Do you apply to a school or to the Department of Education and Science? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## sherman (25 Feb 2005)

If you mean an invigilator at the exams, then yes, you must be a teacher.


----------



## underwater pearl (26 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the speedy reply Sherman


----------



## CGorman2004 (26 Feb 2005)

*re*

Im almost certain you have to be a teacher to be a supervisior of exams. 
I'm being an assitant to to the supervisors this year. The job is open to 4th years nationwide as far as I know - all you have to do is sit around all day outside the exam hall and bring tea to the supervisors. And for that you get paid a couple hundred euro!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (26 Feb 2005)

*Re: re*

College/universities might recruit invigilators with more relaxed requirements.


----------



## Janet (28 Feb 2005)

*Re: re*

Are the requirements the same for readers and scribes?  Or are they supposed to be people with some kind of experience with people who have learning disabilities such as dyslexia?


----------



## bluebean (1 Mar 2005)

*re*

What about the people who have to sit outside the door and escort pupils to and from the loo, that sort of thing?  I dont think you need to be a teacher for that. Anyone know how you apply for one of those 'sitter' jobs?


----------



## MugsGame (1 Mar 2005)

*Re: re*

The sitter (attendant) jobs in school are normally given to students from non-exam years (I did it two summers in a row.). I well remember the year someone threw up in the exam centre!

Traditionally the invigilators were teachers, but I don't think there is any requirement that they must be teachers. As I recall, a few years ago teachers went on a work to rule and refused to supervise the exams, so the Dept. advertised openly for supervisors.

Invigilators in colleges are typically postgrads in the college.


----------



## N0elC (1 Mar 2005)

*Re: re*

All these professional bodies, accountants and lawyers and that, all need inviligilators for their exams also, so it could be worth contacting a few of these bodies to see if they need invigilators


----------



## underwater pearl (2 Mar 2005)

I'm actually only sitting my own finals in May so by the time I'm finished other colleges exams will more than likely be over. Thats why I was particularly interested in the Junior & Leaving Cert. Thanks very much everyone for your comments.


----------



## bluebean (4 Mar 2005)

*re*

How much does a sitter/attendant get paid per hour, or does it depend on the location of school, how many students etc.?  
Where could I apply to do it?


----------



## Goldman (29 Mar 2006)

You may consider repeat exams at university-that would prob suit better s it is in August


----------



## earwig30 (31 Mar 2006)

You do not have to be a teacher, just a person of 'good standing'. My brother-in-law does it every year for practical examinations which are held during school term and for which teachers are not available. He claims the money is worthwhile for the few hours involved. The supervisor is not meant to help the students in any way just supervise (what it says on the tin). I think the job suits teachers to get a few extra quid at the end of the school year. The school head chooses the supervisors so teachers are well placed to get the job.


----------



## birdy (1 Apr 2006)

For leaving cert & junior cert exams, teachers apply to the deptartment for these positions. The department then tellls the them the school where they will be supervising. The department of education is responsible for all this, not school principles.As a supervisior one also has to go to the exam centres days before, collect papers, take them back also. There is a bit more to it than just supervising the actual exam


----------

